# miscarriage 6 weeks breaking up our relationship



## truelove1 (Oct 7, 2011)

I'm having a hard time dealing with everything. It's like too much pressure on myself. I have kept everything a secret from family. I just can't seem to not feel resent towards him. I didn't like when I was regnant but I feel a deephole not having the baby I feel like all I do is to please him but I'm just left out handling my own issues alone. It's not fair. And I don't like where our relationshipp hgot to but I love him he's trying to get better and he seems to need me now,


----------



## specwar (Apr 14, 2011)

This is a pretty vague statement but I will give you some generic advice.

Keeping things a secret from your family cuts off your strongest support network. Those are the people who gave birth and raised you. They love you

Own the decisions you make and try to get better at those decisions each day. Let bad decisions be life lessons and move on. Do not dwell on your past performance other than to learn from them and try to improve.

Do not be a victim. Bad things happen to good people. Get up and try again. If you believe in God then pray to him about the bad and the good things in your life and let them go. 

Do not dwell on the things that you can't change. If you are a person that does then you should try at all costs to train yourself not to. You have a lot of love to give. Give it to your significant other.


----------

